# instrument panel



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

Turn the light selection knob to the left and that will turn off automatic light control.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

The inside dash lights still stay on even after I turn the auto light knob at nite. Is that the way its wired so you cant idle at nite with no lights on at all in and out. Im lost cant see why just dash light will stay on should have a override to shut all of them off so its dark.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

I believe it is just how the car is programmed. I agree with you though, I wish the instrument panel lights would turn off or stay dim when the headlights are turned off at night. Otherwise they're blinding.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Between the headlight switch and the steering column there should be a dial wheel. This wheel controls the dash lights.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Maxzillian said:


> I believe it is just how the car is programmed. I agree with you though, I wish the instrument panel lights would turn off or stay dim when the headlights are turned off at night. Otherwise they're blinding.


Thanks bud you know what I meant way to bright


----------

